# Anchor Points



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

My anchor is along the jawline with the index and middle finger centered on the bone line. That said, we don't even know what type of release you are using, but generally speaking the jawline is typical for anchor placement.


----------



## Macdoc18 (Dec 28, 2012)

post a picture at full draw please


----------



## ganesh.krish021 (Jul 16, 2011)

EPLC said:


> My anchor is along the jawline with the index and middle finger centered on the bone line. That said, we don't even know what type of release you are using, but generally speaking the jawline is typical for anchor placement.


I shoot a hand held trigger release. its a spot hogg whipper snapper 3 finger.


----------



## ganesh.krish021 (Jul 16, 2011)

Better off a few vidz of me shooting . Plz help me out with any mistakes you guys see


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

There are several things you might want to look at changing:

Shorten the DL on your bow. It will make it easier to find a good anchor along your jaw line. It will also allow you to turn your head more toward the target which usually results in better balance.
Get your shoulders down, especially your bow shoulder. It makes it easier to hold steadier.
Don't lock your bow arm. Sooner or later it will cause you some pain.

On the plus side you have a pretty good follow through. Don't change that.

You need a better place to practice. Just a little error and you put an arrow into the window of the building behind your target. Don't think it can't happen to you. I've seen world champions let one go bad. It's your responsibility to shoot safely.

Allen


----------



## ganesh.krish021 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks a lot Allen, your right about my shoulders and my bow arm , after about 100 odd shots or so, it hurts !! shall work on it !!
Yeup my responsibility, shall get a back stop done, Soon !

Thanks


----------

